
Anyone know what happened to knox payments? - homero
Site looks dead or abandoned
======
ahazred8ta
"Knox claims the former company president Thomas Nicholas and other employees
conspired to form a competing company" (2015) -
[http://www.courthousenews.com/2015/04/10/payment-firm-
says-w...](http://www.courthousenews.com/2015/04/10/payment-firm-says-workers-
stole-its-code.htm)

Their social media accounts have been dead since the end of 2014.
[https://www.facebook.com/knoxpayments/](https://www.facebook.com/knoxpayments/)
\- [https://twitter.com/knoxpayments](https://twitter.com/knoxpayments)

~~~
tommynicholas
Tommy Nicholas here - I run a company called Alloy that is not in the payments
business at all.

